# Turnoff LCD when closing Laptop

## xeniac

OK this sounds really stuipid:

Like all Laptops my Toshiba Satellite 1110 have a little button.

Pressing this button will "shutdown" the display. This stupid Button will be pressed down when closing the Laptop. A nice and simple feature of all laptops over the World.

Now the stupid thing: the LCD is actually running, closing the laptop disables only the background LID, and the LCD eats my battery.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

The good thing is that the LCD Button sends an ACPI event, so i thought it must be possible to shutdown the LCD when closing the Notebook, and turn it on again when i open it.

The only thing i need is a command to do this   :Confused: 

Does anybody have an idea how i can do this? Please!

----------

## Naughtyus

You might want to check your BIOS for an option to have it do that automatically.  My laptop has this as an option in the BIOS, and I didn't have to configure anything differently than a desktop to get it to work.  :Smile: 

----------

## silverter

I second what Naughtyus said. That's the way it works on my Laptop too. 

regards

----------

## en4cer2

Hi! The tip with the BIOS settings doesn't work for me :/

I can only set it to suspend or suspend to disk...

Can someone say what i have to do to get the LCD display off when i close my notebook?

----------

## thagenesis

ACPID is configured through /etc/acpid/events/

The default configuration executes /etc/acpi/default.sh

You must look up which type auf event acpi sends when the notebook is closed (my Acer Travelmate 506t sends "button lid 00000080 00000000")

You can now add that event to default.sh. For example:

```
case "$1" in

        button)

                case "$2" in

                        # Close Notebook

                        lid)    /bin/echo 1 > /proc/acpi/sleep

                                ;;

                        *)      logger "ACPI action $2 is not defined"

                                ;;

                esac

                ;;

        *)

                logger "ACPI group $1 / action $2 is not defined"

                ;;

esac

```

----------

## en4cer2

ah, ok.. THX!

but what must i do to turn the LCD off?

i have found nothing in /proc/acpi what looks like LCD off :/

----------

## xeniac

Now you are at the same point as me.  :Confused: 

Why the hell are the now phonix BIOSes so lame?

Does anybody here now a command to turn of the LCD?

----------

## thagenesis

Try /bin/echo 1 > /proc/acpi/sleep

This turns off the backlight of the LCD (at least on my notebook). One disadvantage ist, that the picture stays (you can see that with a bright flash light). I havn't found a possibility to execute a VESA DPMS off, but the backlight should be the more power-consuming device so it should be an acceptable solution.

----------

## metalac

you might want to get your kernel patched with the newest ACPI so that you get all the newest  features and best support, i had to do it to get some of the things like battery status and such.

----------

